# great new toy



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

great new toy. Bear has destroyed almost every toy he has gotten. i found this crocodile at petsmart. we call it his dilly  it has withstood hours of pulling, playing, and slobbering. i would recommed it for any heavy chewer or rough player http://www.fatcatinc.com
:dblthumb2


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

oh...it has a squeaker too!!! it has him going crazy because he cant get it out poor guy!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The tug a war toy we play with is Lucky's "cat burgler" canvas type floppy toy with sqeaker, floppy arms and legs. It is realllllly tough. The fabric is tough...doesn't tear and the arms and legs are really on good. Got it at Walmart for like five bucks and just couldn't believe I was paying so much...but now I see its been a great deal. His other $5.00 toys have been trashed long ago.

Its coated with slobber and machine washing doesn't help as it simply floats at the top of the washing machine basin. So I hand wash it....oh yuch...makes me sick every time.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We need some tough toys around here... I'll get one this weekend... and have Sidney put it through a REAL test...
Now let me get this straight... it is a "croc" that's really tough you say and that's not a "crock..." right?

And Lucky's mom... gotta a pix of this cat burgler?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hopefully I did this right.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Excuse the messy corner...didn't notice that til now


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We have one of these, and it is Samson's favorite two (I guess next to the Chuck It, but he doesn't have unlimited access to the Chuck It). We need to get a new one, because it's so gross and old now....had it since just before Christmas. I think it cost about $5.00, but for three months use, I think it's money well spent. Our pet store is out of them, so I'm working on buying one on eBay....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Really, Rick? They have those at PetCo and they look like they'd get torn apart in about four seconds...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Really, Rick? They have those at PetCo and they look like they'd get torn apart in about four seconds...


Nope....we've had it for three months, and he plays with it ALL the time.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We have an AirDog toy also along with a few tennis balls. The squeaker was surgically removed! Also the super tough Nylabone toys. Tabitha is quite rough on her toys. She doesn't stop until the covering is chewed off or the apendages are removed! I'd love to find a few more tough ones!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> We have an AirDog toy also along with a few tennis balls.


Has your AirDog lasted good too?

I just realized that Samson is playing with his in my signature picture....I had forgotten about that....

It's not the same color any more and yes, we removed the squeaker too....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We don't let her have the AirDog that often because she just wants to chew the fuzz off. I wouldn't call it a real tough toy! The tennis balls are almost bald. Tabitha is the one who took the squeaker out of the AirDog!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> We don't let her have the AirDog that often because she just wants to chew the fuzz off. I wouldn't call it a real tough toy! The tennis balls are almost bald. Tabitha is the one who took the squeaker out of the AirDog!


Samson also took his out, the first couple times. My wife kept trying to put it back. He doesn't chew the fuzz off, though. It's his favorite indoor fetch toy...


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bears airdog lasted about 30 minutes.....defuzzed completely...he isnt allowed tennis balls either..... i cant remember where i read that tennis balls (real ones) are bad for the dogs teeth because of the fibers or something like that....


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Those toys look in great condition compared to what we have around our house. Leo is bent on ripping any toy no matter what it is apart. If he can not pull out stuffing or squeeker out he has no interest in touching it. As for tennis balls...they last for less then a minute. I throw he chases, lays down and chews. Not the best retriever I have. He get Cheena so angry..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy would have the Air Dog fuzz off in no time too! I just bought a Hurley "indestructible" dog toy. Looks to be very sound, but I had to put it up because I didn't buy two. They were taking turns stealing it from one another. I'm ordering another this morning.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Isn't it funny how some of our goldens are so good with toys, while others nothing will last. I've tryed the toughest out there, and nothing works for Kode, he's aweful about chewing up toys. I don't even buy them anymore because he chews them up in no time.

I'm really shocked the black kongs I have him he don't chew up, but there pretty much about all that he won't. Bianka also destuffs soft toys or will defuzz tennis balls, long kongs, etc. She's even ripped up a tennis ball before. Thankfully she didn't eat the rubber. But she loves to carry old raggedy toys around, even if they are destuffed. Kode of course will knock them out of her mouth, I think he thinks she's being a big baby by carrying them around. Boys, they just don't understand! lol


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have never found a toy that Casey could not disassemble in short order.. often thought about getting her an anvil..


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Brandy would have the Air Dog fuzz off in no time too! I just bought a Hurley "indestructible" dog toy. Looks to be very sound, but I had to put it up because I didn't buy two. They were taking turns stealing it from one another. I'm ordering another this morning.


I'd love to know more about the Hurley. Tabitha gets so bored with her toys she doesn't play with them that much. She finds sticks and chews them. We just can't find that many toys that are really "indestructible". a_and_b2004 I think she might be able to chew off the crocodile 's legs!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The Hurley is guaranteed indestructible. Not sure if that's true yet, but the dogs went nuts over it. 

The only other thing that I can verify is excellent is the very largest Galileo bone (7-1/2"). The biggest is hard to find, you may have to order it over the Internet. 

Our last golden, Reyna, chewed on one for two or three years before wearing it out. The next one lasted her another three years. We have two now for Brandy and Jenna. Both are in excellent condition after four months. I swear by these things!!!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

The Nylabone we have is very similar to the Galileo so we're going to try a Hurley. Found and ordered one off Ebay. I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

What is this Hurley? Does anyone have a picture?


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Here ya go -


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We just bought the bigger AirDog toy today. And Samson loves it. I guess we've gotten lucky so far, since he doesn't seem to want to de-fuzz them. 

Anything stuffed, though, is another story. Those toys don't last long.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is pretty good with the stuffed ones... If we buy the real cheap ones she has them torn up in seconds.... Her duckie and pheasant shes had for 4 months and there in good shape....She doesnt chew on tennis balls..so she might be ok with the Airdog.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> The Nylabone we have is very similar to the Galileo so we're going to try a Hurley. Found and ordered one off Ebay. I'll let you know how it works!


The Nylabone that looks similar to the Galileo is NOT as sturdy. I tried two and both dogs were able to get big chunks off of it. 

The Galileo is made by Nylabone but it's in a class by itself.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

So far she hasn't torn it up. We saw the harder ones but she has a hard one. We will keep an eye on her though. You know we could do some serious testing if the companies would send us samples!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

The only toys that have survived around here are Kongs and tennis balls (dunno why but I'm lucky, our dogs wont destroy those) but I'll check out those croc's or cat burglar. I get them "destroyable" toys anyhow just because they enjoy taking out the squeakers, tearing out stuffing, etc. Some will last a couple weeks, some only a day.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

it is soooo funny to watch them desqueak and destuff a cheap toy. it is worth the buck or two for the entertainment!!! Bear sweems to have such a joy doing it


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I keep waiting for some smart GR rescue group to start selling GR-proof bones and toys.


----------



## Samson's Biggest Fan (Feb 20, 2006)

Glad to know my pup isn't the only one working on a toy until it's garbage...I will have to take a look for some of these toys! I bought a toy that claimed to be battle tested but when Samson pulled it apart in 5 mins I felt really ripped off. The one toy my Sam likes is a white ball called and angel. It squeaks and has feet. You can also get them in red with feet and horns and yes it's a devil! Kong is the only other toy that lasts around here.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't worry a whole lot about it....my kids all break their toys, too. Why should Samson be any different...


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Samson's Biggest Fan said:


> Glad to know my pup isn't the only one working on a toy until it's garbage...I will have to take a look for some of these toys! I bought a toy that claimed to be battle tested but when Samson pulled it apart in 5 mins I felt really ripped off. The one toy my Sam likes is a white ball called and angel. It squeaks and has feet. You can also get them in red with feet and horns and yes it's a devil! Kong is the only other toy that lasts around here.


Is it one of these? We have an older version who is solid yellow, smaller, and a larger version that is solid orange and they are VERY durable! Just found them. The yellow small one is a higher pitched squeak that I don't care for, but the big orange one has a very low tone to it that reminds me of a duck quacking. (unless the lab squeaks it REAL hard, then its high pitched)


----------



## Samson's Biggest Fan (Feb 20, 2006)

krbshappy71 said:


> Is it one of these? We have an older version who is solid yellow, smaller, and a larger version that is solid orange and they are VERY durable! Just found them. The yellow small one is a higher pitched squeak that I don't care for, but the big orange one has a very low tone to it that reminds me of a duck quacking. (unless the lab squeaks it REAL hard, then its high pitched)


Yes Those are the ones and ours is still going strong!!! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Really? I've looked at those at PetCo and they seem like they wouldn't last thirty seconds. I might have to reconsider.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Make sure they aren't cheapy imitations, the ones we have are thick rubber almost like a kong material. So far so good, they are still going strong and we aren't taking them away from the dogs like we have to with some of the toys (so they wont destroy them while we are gone at work.)


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Report on the Hurleys -- they've now lasted two weeks without so much as a scratch to their surface. I think they're a winner!


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

just an update...the 'dilly' is still holding up to all the rough play. we also bought the 'dirty rotten kitty' from the same company for Bears Birthday. he loves it. the arms and legs are still attached!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

The "Burgler" I so proudly showed a pic of on this thread....was destroyed shortly after. I wonder if I jinxed it somehow.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Our hurleys are still like new after two months. Not a mark on them and they pull and chew on them constantly.


----------



## Samson's Biggest Fan (Feb 20, 2006)

a_and_b2004 said:


> great new toy. Bear has destroyed almost every toy he has gotten. i found this crocodile at petsmart. we call it his dilly  it has withstood hours of pulling, playing, and slobbering. i would recommed it for any heavy chewer or rough player http://www.fatcatinc.com
> :dblthumb2


I tried the crocodile....sad to say it has joined the toy graveyard in our cupboard....He tore a seam so now I will sew it and hold onto it in hopes that one day when he is easier on his toys we can try again....any other great finds? Gonna have to pick up a hurley. I am headed down to the states this weekend and I plan to shop around for Samson while I am there as it's nice to find different toys and treats....let me know


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beau has had a stuffed Barney for 4 years. It is kind of ugly looking now and missing one arm but he loves his Barney. We have about 10 stuffed toys that they have had since Christmas and all are doing well. Some have had minor surgery but they recovered. If there is a hole Emmy will destuff but she won't make a hole.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Both Brandy and Jenna also have a stuffed toy in their respective kennels that they don't demolish. Somehow I think if I allowed them to take their toys out of their kennels, the toys would be history in seconds.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

We bought one of those FatCat toys, and Lucy had the stuffing out of it in a few minutes. Well, I got to looking on the tag and it said they wanted people to send in pictures of people's dogs playing with their toys and let them know what we thought of it. So I took a picture of Lucy with the big wad of cotton she pulled out of it, and included a note that said simply "3 Minutes".

About 2 weeks later, we had a package in the mail from Fat Cat Inc. They had sent us a new toy for free; this time it was a big stuffed snake. Maybe they tried to improve their design because this one lasted about 7 minutes. 

So, if your dog immediately destroys some toy you bought, try sending a letter & picture to the company. You might get some free toys out of it!


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope that you get more use out of the new one....sorry it didnt work out the first time


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I never considered doing that before, it's worth a shot. I've yet to own a golden that won't chew up all there soft toys. I still think it's those darn squeakers....gets them going to much.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoebe is 5 and a half months old, has a big tub of dog toys!! She loves them, plays with them all the time and so far has not torn one toy. She does not care for the kong toy though so it is a good thing. She also has lots of things in her run to play with. I got her one of those indestructible balls with a handle on it , she loves it!! I hope she continues, my other Golden never tore up his toys but they would wear out.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky no longer has any toys except for a very thick and very undestructible kong. The problem is that the kong itself is very destructive. Since it is the only toy that isn't shredded, Lucky must play with it and he drops it on our feet and flips it...hitting furniture and the thing can break wood and bone.

I don't know what has got into Lucky. He used to have a basket full of toys but now he tears them apart in seconds.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

krbshappy71 said:


> Is it one of these? We have an older version who is solid yellow, smaller, and a larger version that is solid orange and they are VERY durable! Just found them. The yellow small one is a higher pitched squeak that I don't care for, but the big orange one has a very low tone to it that reminds me of a duck quacking. (unless the lab squeaks it REAL hard, then its high pitched)


My guys LOVE this toy. They chew on it and get it all goobery and then it "pops" out of their mouth and they have to chase after it. I don't have to do a thing :lol: Think I'm going to invest in the larger one. I do have to tell you that the sqeaker eventually stops being so annoying. I guess it just gets flattened inside.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Mojosmum- I thought about getting one of those, but I didn't because I thought that the legs might be easily gnawed off. Are they pretty solid?


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

ty823 said:


> Mojosmum- I thought about getting one of those, but I didn't because I thought that the legs might be easily gnawed off. Are they pretty solid?


Tried one yeah they are pretty solid although I don't doubt a matter of time before a leg gets chewed off. It says once it starts to get warn out to discard it.


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

This looks kind of fun for when scrubs gets old enough to start learning to play fetch.








Tennis ball launcher is great for training, exercise and fun. Swings just like a normal golf club driver. Throws ball up to 100 yards.
http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_Nav_101_sku_646539_R_590_enemerch_1.aspx


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> The Nylabone that looks similar to the Galileo is NOT as sturdy. I tried two and both dogs were able to get big chunks off of it.
> The Galileo is made by Nylabone but it's in a class by itself.


You've got that right! It's well-worth the money.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Scrubs said:


> This looks kind of fun for when scrubs gets old enough to start learning to play fetch.
> Tennis ball launcher is great for training, exercise and fun. Swings just like a normal golf club driver. Throws ball up to 100 yards.


Oh man.....I've got to get one of those....


----------



## gmlandrum (Oct 9, 2006)

get him a kong. Plus they love a little peanut butter inside! Tawny's isn't that bad on her toys, but her friend Dakota is. first chew toy he had that lasted a couple of months.


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

It's funny to talk about our dogs and their toys. Riley has a few bones, but doesn't bother much with them. We get the hard rubber Kong toys. Those (with the exception of the frisbee) are virtually indestructable. When we feel like giving him a treat, we'll give him the "Mean Kitty" that you can get at any pet store. They say their also indestructable. But if I did it properly, you can see what is left after a days and half's worth of work. He doesn't eat the stuffing, he just loves getting at it and pulling it ALL out! We've been back to pet smart at least 5 times returning the toy (our trainer kept telling us to do that). Finally we just gave up.


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

Have any of you tried these toys?

Tuffies Pet Toy - Tough Dog Toy, Durable, Dog Toy, Indestructible Dog Toy, Soft Squeaky Dog Toy, Combat Tough, Tuffies,

When our shepherd was about a year old, I bought a set of 3 from QVC. He destroyed all 3 very quickly. I bought another at the pet store yesterday--thinking that the one I selected was a bit stronger--it was an 8. I gave him the thing last night before bed. He carried it around a lot & then today, he finally started to chew at it. He ripped a hole & pulled out one wad of stuffing before I grabbed it. DH wasn't too happy since he knew I'd bought the other set previously.

Jody


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

seems cool. :]


----------

